# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  دورات التحليل الفني للاسهم السعودية  عبر الانترنت  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## الدعم الفني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الإخوة عملاء وأعضاء وزوار المتداول العربي    السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،  يسرنا أن نعلن لكم عن عقد دورة التحليل الفني للاسهم السعودية *،* عبر الانترنت لمدة 4 أيام *اوقات المحاضرات من 8 -11 مساء بتوقيت الرياض *   برنامج متخصص في التحليل الفني للأسهم بشكل عام والأسهم السعودية بشكل خاص، يتعرف فيه المتدرب على أهم مبادئ وطرق تحليل السوق والتداول فيه باحترافية. يعتمد البرنامج التدريبي على التطبيق في التحليل لتمكين المتدرب من معرفة الفرصة المتاحة في السوق وطرق اقتناصها واتخاذ قرارات البيع والشراء الصحيح في الأوقات المناسبة.    *للحجز والتسجيل: *   قم بتعبئة هذا الرابط http://goo.gl/a7xsYV   محتوى الدورة  مقدمة عن التحليل الفني والأساسي. أنواع الرسوم البيانية. الفواصل والفترات الزمنية. خطوط الاتجاه Trend lines النماذج السعرية. القمم والقيعان والدعم والمقاومة. القنوات السعرية. الشموع اليابانية وأنواعها. الفجوات السعرية. تحديد الأهداف السعرية. المتوسطات المتحركة Moving Averages أشهر المؤشرات الفنية المتسخدمة. فيبوناتشي وطرق رسمها واستخدامها. الدايفرجنس Divergence احجام التداول وعلاقتها بالأسعار. اكتشاف عمليات التجميع والتصريف. نظرية التتابع للمضاربة اللحظية. متابعة الصفقات ومفهوم التدوير والرش والشراء والبيع. استراتيجيات متنوعة للمضارب والمستثمر. تطبيقات عملية للمتدربين.   رسوم الدورة التدريبية: ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  تكلفة البرنامج التدريبي 1.500 ريال سعودي.  يحصل المتدرب على المميزات التالية:   شهادة إلكترونية بحضور الدورة من المتداول العربي. حقيبة تدريبية متكاملة لمحتوى الدورة التدريبية. اشتراك لمدة شهر ببرنامج تكرتشارت. ورشة خاصة لمتابعة المتدربين والتحليل لمدة ثلاثة أشهر. حساب فوركس حقيقي لأفضل متدرب بنفس قيمة الدورة في احدى شركات الفوركس. *يرجى التواصل مع قسم المبيعات للاستفسار عن العروض.   للاتصال بنا: ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
المملكة العربية السعودية :
3594 طريق الامام عبدالله بن سعود، حي اليرموك
الرياض 13243 – 6409
هاتف وفاكس 920005188
بريد إلكتروني: [email protected]
الموقع الالكتروني: https://www.arabictrader.com/attc

----------


## abd050

السلام عليكم 
سوالي لبسام العبيد اريد من الدوره كيف اعرف اضارب في السوق على جميع الفواصل خصوصا انه عندي دوره تحليل فني 
بس اريد اتقان المضاربه والتطبيق عليها هل موجوده في هذه الدوره

----------


## بسام العبيد

حياك الله 
نحن نتطرق بالدوره لطرق المضاربه 
اذا عندك دورة سابقه ؟ هل تعلمت فيها الشراء والبيع ام لا ؟

----------


## abd050

نعم تعلمت البيع والشراء بس ابغى اعرف كيف اضارب في السهم في نفس الجلسه

----------


## بسام العبيد

غير الفاصل والفتره 
خل الفاصل مثلا ربع ساعه والفتره شهر 
او نصف ساعه والفتره شهرين 
وهكذا اذا وجدت اشارة شراء اشتر والعكس

----------


## h1m863al5

السلام عليكم ورحمة لله وبركاته
وإذا أبغى أحلل السهم وناوي أشتريه في غير وقت التداول أضع الشارت على أي فاصل إذا أنا مضارب ؟

----------


## ياسر باصرة

سؤالي للاستاذ بسام 
هل بالامكان ادخار مبالغ بسيطة 15-20 الف ريال في سوق الاسهم السعودية واستثمارها على مدى طويل بهامش ربح 5%-10% 
واعتماد على النفس الطويل 
لدي تجربة من 2005 إلى 2006 انتكاسه سوق الاسهم وكانت مضاربة خبط عشواء يومية "تعلمنا من الماضي" 
افكر الدخول فيها والحضور عن طريق الانترنت ..

----------


## بسام العبيد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة لله وبركاته
> وإذا أبغى أحلل السهم وناوي أشتريه في غير وقت التداول أضع الشارت على أي فاصل إذا أنا مضارب ؟

 راجع كتاب الدورة المصغره فيه كل التفاصيل بشان الفواصل

----------


## بسام العبيد

> سؤالي للاستاذ بسام 
> هل بالامكان ادخار مبالغ بسيطة 15-20 الف ريال في سوق الاسهم السعودية واستثمارها على مدى طويل بهامش ربح 5%-10% 
> واعتماد على النفس الطويل 
> لدي تجربة من 2005 إلى 2006 انتكاسه سوق الاسهم وكانت مضاربة خبط عشواء يومية "تعلمنا من الماضي" 
> افكر الدخول فيها والحضور عن طريق الانترنت ..

 حياك الله ياسر 
نعم تستطيع باذن الله اذا اتقنت الدورة وكثفت التطبيق ستحقق نتائج طيبه
دمت موفقا

----------


## الدعم الفني

سجل الأن في الدورة التدريبية القادمة عبر الانترنت يوم الأحد 30 نوفمبر-8 صفر لمدة 4 ايام *من الساعه الثامنه مساء (بتوقيت الرياض) حتى الساعه 11*        قم بتعبئة هذا الرابط  http://goo.gl/a7xsYV    للاتصال بنا: ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
المملكة العربية السعودية :
3594 طريق الإمام عبدالله بن سعود، حي اليرموك
الرياض 13243 – 6409
هاتف وفاكس 920005188
بريد إلكتروني: [email protected]
الموقع الالكتروني: https://www.arabictrader.com/attc/courses/details/TD100

----------


## الدعم الفني

سجل الان في الدورة التدريبية القادمة يوم 28 ديسمبر 2014 م الموافق 6 ربيع الأول 1436 هـ 
عبر الانترنت ولمدة 4 ايام  من الساعة 8 مساءا وحتى 11 مساءا بتوقيت المملكة العربية السعودية  *[إعلان]* عقد دورة التحليل الفني للاسهم السعودية يوم 28 ديسمبر 2014 الموافق 6 ربيع الأول 1436هـ

----------


## الدعم الفني

سجل الان في الدورة التدريبية القادمة يوم 1 فبراير 2014 م الموافق 12 ربيع الثاني 1436 هـ  
عبر الانترنت ولمدة 4 ايام   من الساعة 8 مساءا وحتى 11 مساءا بتوقيت المملكة العربية السعودية  عقد دورة التحليل الفني للاسهم السعوديةيوم 1 فبراير 2015 الموافق 12 ربيع الثاني 1436هـ

----------


## الدعم الفني

سجل الان في الدورة التدريبية القادمة يوم 1مارس 2015 م الموافق 10 جمادي الأول 1436 هـ  
عبر الانترنت ولمدة 4 ايام   من الساعة 8 مساءا وحتى 11 مساءا بتوقيت المملكة العربية السعودية *عقد دورة التحليل الفني للاسهم السعوديةيوم 1مارس 2015  الموافق 10 جمادي الأول 1436 هـ*

----------


## الدعم الفني

سجل الان في الدورة التدريبية القادمة يوم 5 ابريل 2015 الموافق 15 جمادي الثاني 1436 هـ 
عبر الانترنت ولمدة 4 ايام    من الساعة 8.30 مساءا وحتى 11.59 مساءا بتوقيت المملكة العربية السعودية https://forum.arabictrader.com/t218406.html **

----------


## صحفي اقتصادي

السلام عليكم  
هل توجد دورة قادمة اود ان اشترك فيها عن طريق الانترنت فقط فانا من الكويت  
ومحتاج ادخل دورة في التحليل الاساسي سواء للفوركس او للاسهم السعودية او الخليجية ضروري جدا وجزاكم الله خيرا 
انتظر خبرا منكم

----------

